# TV Series this Fall New Series and Season premieres



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

What have you watched and liked/dislike?
my quickly reviews
New:
Flash Foward- liked it, but didn't love it. I'd watch a couple more episodes to see if it draws me in
Eastwick- Very interested in it. Set dvr to record it. Its another supernatural series.
Modern Family- okay. Funny, but something I'd go out of my way to watch or even record.
Trauma- Another medical related drama and love it.

Debuts:
Castle- haven't watched it (Mom has not let me watch the tv with the DVR)
CSI: LV- I loved it, but haven't kept up with it the last couple of years as it was the same time as my family's other fave shows. I'm the youngest and the other shows come first.
Supernatural- my favorite hottie duel is back. can't wait to see what happens this season with the events that happened in last season's finale.
Gossip Girl- Never really cared for the teen dramas, but GossipGirl keeps drawing me in. Now that many of the characters are in college..what kind of drama is going to happen this year.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

As far as network new stuff, I haven't found anything that I want to watch yet. I'm enjoying season 3 of Mad Men though woot for cable channels making series. Other than that I'm watching cooking shows and Gilmore Girl's reruns. They canceled the shows I enjoyed watching, Kings is gone, Eli Stone and ER. So I'm waiting a few months for LOST to come back. Just got done with the newest seasons of Raising the Bar and Saving Grace in the last couple months. Other than that I'll have to wait quite awhile for the next season of Big Love and the Tudors.

Network TV has really sucked ever since contests, game shows and reality TV has become the rage.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Never really could get into reality tv.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I liked the first episode of Eastwick. I enjoyed Modern Family, but won't go out of my way to watch it.  I'm a Dollhouse fan so I was glad to see it back, even if the first episode of the second season wasn't that great.  I didn't like Flashforward, and was found The Forgotten very predictable.  Even more predictable was NCIS LA, I had the whole thing figured out way early.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I watch very little in the way of TV series. When I watch the tube it's mostly either sports, something on Discovery or History channels, sometimes Ovation TV, NASA TV when there's a Shuttle mission or such, and The Daily Show. About the only thing I watch any more on any of the broadcast networks is The Late Late Show (Craig Ferguson) if I'm up that late.

I don't mean that to sound elitist or anything: I used to watch any number of regular series, but over the last few years I've just had no interest in investing the time in any.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love TV, everything from trash to sublime.  

Watched The Forgotten with Christian Slater, I'm a fan of Slater, but this really isn't a very well written program.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like all the CSI's and the Law & Orders. . .though SVU is my least favorite of them. The Forgotten, was only o.k., will watch a couple more episodes and see if it grows on me. LOVE NCIS, undecided about NCIS in LA. . . .again, have to see if it grows on me.

Recorded the Flash Forward thing. . . . .watched about half and realized it was totally not holding my interest so I deleted it and canceled the 'season pass'. Enjoyed Castle last season when it came in late and still like it. . . .

I'm enjoying Leno. . .he was always on too late for me to watch before and just never bothered to record. . . .sometimes I skip through the guests but I really like the goofy stuff he finds in print ads and such. I do the same thing with Ellen and Bonnie Hunt. . . record and skip through the parts I don't care about.

Watch football all weekend -- I like watching football even if I don't care particularly about the teams playing, and baseball if there's a good reason to -- at this point I have no teams left to root for, only ones to root against. 

Oh, and DH likes the Sunday night cartoons on Fox: the Simpsons and such, and the "judge" shows.

Anyway, except the sports -- I also watched much of the tennis this summer -- I rarely watch anything as it is aired anymore. I watch them all the next day or even later, skipping commercials and uninteresting bits of the 'chat' shows. I mark them to be kept until we delete and DH knows that I've seen 'em. Then he can watch them when he wants and delete them then.

I REALLY liked "Pushing Daisies" but am not surprised that it was canceled. . . . It was smart and quirky and clever. . . . .and I'm sure a lot of people totally didn't _get_ it. Plus it was totally G rated: the premise was the two leads couldn't touch or she'd end up dead, so there was totally NOT going to be a sex scene, right? So why watch? But, no, I'm not bitter.  Seriously though, it is actually one I might get on DVD . . . . . and we almost never buy DVD's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I REALLY liked "Pushing Daisies" but am not surprised that it was canceled. . . . It was smart and quirky and clever. . . . .and I'm sure a lot of people totally didn't _get_ it. Plus it was totally G rated: the premise was the two leads couldn't touch or she'd end up dead, so there was totally NOT going to be a sex scene, right? So why watch? But, no, I'm not bitter.  Seriously though, it is actually one I might get on DVD . . . . . and we almost never buy DVD's.


I didn't like _Pushing Daisies_...although I thought the casting and writing was quite good. Of course, I don't watch much comedy. I wanted to like it, I liked the premise. I didn't care for the style--the kind of fake high concept arty looking world they lived in, can't think of the right word this morning with no coffee yet. Same reason I don't like _Ugly Betty_ (on top of the humor thing). It's too artificial. Plus not enough blood, guts and sex.  But I was glad to see Kristen Chenowith win the Emmy. I really like her.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't care for the style--the kind of fake high concept arty looking world they lived in,


See, and that's exactly what I liked! It was like a fairy tale world. . . or a comic book world . . . .complete escapism. And the humor was understated and clever -- and fast: you had to pay attention or you'd miss stuff. No multi-tasking allowed! In general, I'm not into sitcoms with laugh tracks -- if you have to tell me when to laugh, you're not very funny. 

But, yeah, Kristen Chenoweth is amazing. . . . .that little girl has a HUGE voice! My brother knew her before she was famous, and she's on the invite list for his Christmas party every year. I told him if she ever says she's coming he's to let me know as I'll be there in a flash.  I gather she used to come, but isn't much in NY any more. . . . .

Never watched _Ugly Betty_. . . .premise on that one just never appealed to me. . . .


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok I have a question about a new series that was advertised.  I thought I'd check it out but don't remember what network it was on or what it was called.  Its about a single mother who moves her 2 kids (a boy and a girl) back to her home town.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Liking NCIS:Los Angeles & The Good Wife


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Recorded the Flash Forward thing. . . . .watched about half and realized it was totally not holding my interest so I deleted it and canceled the 'season pass'.


Watch the rest of it. The first half is weak, the second half is where it shines and becomes must-see-TV.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Liking NCIS:Los Angeles & The Good Wife


Oh yeah, I forgot I had Tivo'd The Good Wife last night. I wanted to check it out when I saw that Chris Noth, Juliana Margulies and Christine Baranski were in it. I missed the pilot but after watching last nights episode and liking it I am downloading the pilot from itunes.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked Defying Gravity....but I think they pulled that already


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm wanting to try out Flash Forward.  I read the book a month or two ago and enjoyed it, so I'm interested in seeing where the TV show will take it.  I DVR'd it last week (had a class), but I haven't gotten around to watching it yet.

There wasn't anything else this fall that caught my interest.  I'm anxiously awaiting the final season of Lost, of course.  And I might check out V, too, if I have time.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ok watched the pilot and this weeks episodes of The Good Wife, got a season pass. The hubby and I both liked it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Ok I have a question about a new series that was advertised. I thought I'd check it out but don't remember what network it was on or what it was called. Its about a single mother who moves her 2 kids (a boy and a girl) back to her home town.


I'm not familiar with this series, rla. Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

been watching Gossip Girl and Heroes!  been enjoying those shows ever since.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a TV freak! My DVR is filling up quickly because I haven't had the time to watch all the season premieres. My new addiction is Dexter. My BF and I went back and watched them all from the begining and now Season 4 just started. It is one of the best written and casted shows I have ever seen. If you havent seen it, you should rent Season 1...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I've watched Glee and like that. It's fun, quirky, and different. I liked Flash Forward and happened to be listening to an interview with Robert Sawyer who wrote the book the show is based on. In his book, the characters actually flash forward 21 years, but television being television, converted it to six months. Sawyer said he didn't have a problem with that, though it made some of the characters' storylines weaker, yet also made others more intense. Like the character who realizes he'll be dead in six months. Sawyer said the premise of the story remained the same which is what he's happiest about. And that is, if you had a glimpse of your future, are you able to change it? Are we all living with free will or an unchangeable destiny? I think this should be a really interesting series.

As for the other shows, I'm a big fan of So You Think You Can Dance, since I once studied ballet back in the dark ages. And I'm a hockey fan, so a lot of my TV time will be taken up with the games rather than shows. Oh, and my whole family loves The Big Bang Theory.

Happy viewing everybody!
Debra


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

amyrebecca said:


> I am a TV freak! My DVR is filling up quickly because I haven't had the time to watch all the season premieres. My new addiction is Dexter. My BF and I went back and watched them all from the begining and now Season 4 just started. It is one of the best written and casted shows I have ever seen. If you havent seen it, you should rent Season 1...


We're loving *Dexter* too - we actually watched the first season on CBS - but now we're almost caught up on Showtime - so much better without all the editing! I think we have 4 now on the DVR - time to catch up. I enjoyed the first book in the series as well, will keep reading that series.
I really like *Glee* so far, we laughed so hard at *Modern Family* at one point we had to pause the DVR, *Flash Forward* starts out interesting, just wonder with the 6-month-out "visions" everyone had how long can they draw it out. Then again, there's *Lost*, so all sorts of things could happen.

Sometimes we DVR new shows and wait a bit to see if they'll "make it" before we start watching. Have had too many new shows we were enjoying pulled out from under us (last year we were totally bummed to lose *Dirty, Sexy Money* and *Life on Mars*. And DH is worried about *Defying Gravity* - I liked it okay, didn't love it - but yeah, I'm wondering what "Beta" was/is. Fact is we record way more TV than we can (or should) watch!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and that's exactly what I liked! It was like a fairy tale world. . . or a comic book world . . . .complete escapism. And the humor was understated and clever -- and fast: you had to pay attention or you'd miss stuff. No multi-tasking allowed! In general, I'm not into sitcoms with laugh tracks -- if you have to tell me when to laugh, you're not very funny.
> 
> But, yeah, Kristen Chenoweth is amazing. . . . .that little girl has a HUGE voice! My brother knew her before she was famous, and she's on the invite list for his Christmas party every year. I told him if she ever says she's coming he's to let me know as I'll be there in a flash.  I gather she used to come, but isn't much in NY any more. . . . .
> 
> Never watched _Ugly Betty_. . . .premise on that one just never appealed to me. . . .


ME TOO! I love Mercy and Trauma


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Three Rivers starts Sunday! LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

It's a rarity for me to deliberately watch or even DVR a show as it's broadcast. There was the last two seasons of Buffy and Angel, a good chunk of a season of Smallville (whatever season it was when Angel was on it's last season), a little of Firefly, some of Bones (last years season), two episodes of Supernatural, almost all of the first season of Dollhouse, and Star Wars The Clone Wars. So most of what I end up watching, broadcast wise, happens to be whatever happens to be on the TV, and it's not unusual at all for me to shut the TV off when given the chance, and if left to my own devices (i.e. if there wasn't someone in the house who actively watches TV), I'd done have sent back the receivers to Dish Network, and wouldn't have any kind of service at all.

So of the new shows/season premieres I've paid any mind too I caught some of the first episode of Eastwick and my thoughts of it are limited to, I really like the woman with the glasses that keeps embarrassing herself, I also liked the bit with the ants, but I will not bother paying any further attention to the show unless I happen to glance up at the TV and find that it's on (my computer is in the living room and I do not have the remote for the TV).

I watched the entire first episode of Flash Forward and while I would like it in a movie form, or even a miniseries of around six hours or so, I do not care about the theme to put up with a series 'cause even one season would be too long for me, and it could go longer, much much longer.

It would appear that I do not have any interest in TV series but that's not the case, it's just that I feel that anything worth watching is worth watching on Blu-ray, and if I'm going to spend out the money to buy the BD's then I just assume that the content be new to me. The shows that I plan on purchasing on BD until they're cancelled are Heroes (ordered the third season today), Dollhouse, True Blood, and Supernatural (ordered the fourth season today), and I will go out of my way to avoid watching anything from those shows until they're available on BD. And if Terminator hadn't been cancelled it would have been in that list as well (I ordered the second/last season today).

Of the shows that I may or may not go further with are Dexter (have the first season but have only watched the first two episodes), Smallville (have the sixth season but have only watched a little bit of the first episode), and I'll be trying out the first season of Pushing Daisies (just ordered the first season today). I'm not sure yet but I might try the fourth season of Bones on BD as I liked what I've watched, and the HD sheen should take it to the next level.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Saw the pilot for The Good Wife last week and like it a lot.  Missed it this week.  I like to watch on dvr to zip through commercials.  Right now I'm watching Tuesday night's installment of Ken Burns' National Parks series.  I've fallen behind but love this series.  I realize there is another thread in Kindleboards devoted to this.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Ok watched the pilot and this weeks episodes of The Good Wife, got a season pass. The hubby and I both liked it.


I've been watching The Good Wife as well,and really like it.


----------

